# Xgraph



## saqer (Feb 22, 2010)

Hello

I am trying to run xgraph in NS2, but it shows an error message "connot open display"

could you help me to solve this please


----------



## birajnandy (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi! I'm having a problem with XGRAPH.
When I'm trying to run XGRAPH scripts, it says

*bash:xgraph:command not found*

I've set all the required environment variables in .bashrc file as:

# LD_LIBRARY_PATH
OTCL_LIB=/home/Swayam/Softwares/ns-allinone-2.34/otcl-1.13
NS2_LIB=/home/Swayam/Softwares/ns-allinone-2.34/lib
X11_LIB=/usr/X11R6/lib
USR_LOCAL_LIB=/usr/local/lib
export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$LD_LIBRARY_PATH:$OTCL_LIB:$NS2_LIB:$X11_LIB:$USR_LOCAL_LIB

# TCL_LIBRARY
TCL_LIB=/home/Swayam/Softwares/ns-allinone-2.34/tcl8.4.18/library
USR_LIB=/usr/lib
export TCL_LIBRARY=$TCL_LIBRARY:$TCL_LIB:$USR_LIB

# PATH
XGRAPH=/home/Swayam/Softwares/ns-allinone-2.34/bin:/home/Swayam/Softwares/ns-allinone-2.34/tcl8.4.18/unix:/home/Swayam/Softwares/ns-allinone-2.34/tk8.4.18/unix
NS=/home/Swayam/Softwares/ns-allinone-2.34/ns-2.34/
NAM=/home/Swayam/Softwares/ns-allinone-2.34/nam-1.14/
export PATH=$PATH:$XGRAPH:$NS:$NAM

I've already installed ns-allinone, and other things are working fine.
Then what is the problem?
Please help.......!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

